# march of the Penguins



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

There was NO way I was going to see this at the movies but we got it on PPV and let me just say I LOVED IT!
I had NO idea Penguins went through so much to just reproduce and keep their young alive.
There was even funny parts and sad parts.
The part where the Penguin fell was too funny!
I know it is wrong to laugh at them but I busted up!

So who else saw this?


----------



## makeup_junkie (Jan 3, 2006)

I actually saw this two nights ago on PPV as well.  I LOVED IT!!  I thought it was really interesting, and loved the part where the penguin fell...I seriously laughed for 10 minutes.  I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG, I want to see it! I love movies like this!


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 6, 2006)

that movie is so sweet.. the part where the pengu falls prob best part in movie im not gonna lie..lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 6, 2006)

This was a great movie. I can't believe that they steal babies too, if their own baby dies. Crazy! Very interesting.


----------



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_This was a great movie. I can't believe that they steal babies too, if their own baby dies. Crazy! Very interesting._

 

I was shocked at that part too! Poor gal, her baby dies and then gets jumped by the others! LOL
When she lost her baby it seemed like she was crying.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 6, 2006)

They sure did jump her! Fast too! It was kind of sad though.


----------



## stacey (Jan 6, 2006)

My mom bought this movie for Christmas for my oldest son. I still haven't watched it yet though heard a lot of good reviews.


----------



## dreams (Jan 13, 2006)

I LOVED the movie!! Only because I LOVE penguins!!! They are my favourite bird of all time...!!!! I'm going to adopt a penguin when I'm older....

I didn't like the sad parts...I had tears in my eyes...


----------

